# Guess the wood!



## The100road (Jun 3, 2020)

Cut up this burl today. Pretty excited about it. I am surprised at what it actually is from what I’ve seen in the past from this wood. 

here’s the deal:
Each player gets one guess before Friday. On Friday I will give a Clue and players can guess again once. If no one guesses correctly I will give another clue on Sunday and players can guess again. After Sunday, I will sit back and smile with my secret burl. 

WINNER gets the 3 stabilized figured maple blanks for the cost of SFRB shipping of $8.30

GUESS THIS WOOD!!!! (Wet with mineral spirits)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 3, 2020)

Here is the stabilized figured maple that you will win at the cost of shipping.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 3, 2020)

No clue. My wag is sycamore burl.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 3, 2020)

Poplar burl


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 3, 2020)

NIP burl?


----------



## Maverick (Jun 4, 2020)

Apricot


----------



## Ray D (Jun 4, 2020)

Red bud?


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 4, 2020)

Ash


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 4, 2020)

Burl pins make me think of Maple but I am going with Myrtle


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 4, 2020)

honey-locust burl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Red Gum


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 4, 2020)

douglas fir


----------



## djg (Jun 4, 2020)

Cypress?


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 4, 2020)

The wood is.... in your hand. That's my guess.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2020)

It's Stan's wood. That's it. I WIN!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2020)

Alder. Chuck


----------



## The100road (Jun 4, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> douglas fir



we have a winner!!!! I was not expecting this when my buddy told me that he had a Doug fir burl that I can have. I almost told him no thanks until I seen a picture that looked like it might have some promise. Glad I didn’t!

@vegas urban lumber send me a pm with your address and I’ll get those blanks shipped out tomorrow. (If you want them for $8.30)

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 4, 2020)

The100road said:


> we have a winner!!!! I was not expecting this when my buddy told me that he had a Doug fir burl that I can have. I almost told him no thanks until I seen a picture that looked like it might have some promise. Glad I didn’t!
> 
> @vegas urban lumber send me a pm with your address and I’ll get those blanks shipped out tomorrow. (If you want them for $8.30)
> 
> View attachment 188310


I'd prefer to send you $20 and get some douglas fir burl. my distinct advantage here is that i grew up in Douglas county Oregon. i could almost smell it from the picture


----------



## The100road (Jun 4, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> I'd prefer to send you $20 and get some douglas fir burl. my distinct advantage here is that i grew up in Douglas county Oregon. i could almost smell it from the picture



hahahaha. I didn’t offer it up because I don’t have all that much. I have 5 game call blanks stabilizing now. (It’s super soft/punky) 

for $20 I’ll take that maple burl piece out of the SFRB and put in a Doug fir blank once they’re finished in a couple days. That sound okay?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 4, 2020)

The100road said:


> hahahaha. I didn’t offer it up because I don’t have all that much. I have 5 game call blanks stabilizing now. (It’s super soft/punky)
> 
> for $20 I’ll take that maple burl piece out of the SFRB and put in a Doug fir blank once they’re finished in a couple days. That sound okay?


sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 4, 2020)

pm sent


----------

